# My C-Section Kids



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Jinxy's kids are now 10 days old! They are doing so well and Jinxy has made a full recovery. I will be taking her stitches out in three days, and she has been an excellent mother since the anesthesia wore off. Since we bottle fed these guys their first meal while mom slept a little, they have also imprinted on us and are total love bugs who jump right up in our laps. Just wanted to share how they are growing, and so thankful all have had a healthy outcome!
The boy has the solid blaze and the broken red along the back of his neck. His name is Moonshot. The girl has the curvy blaze and solid red along her back. Her name is Rally Cap. Dad was Home Run so we had to go with baseball names.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Love the action in the pics. Cute kids and glad to hear all is well.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh Ammie...those two are awesome! I'm sorry you had to go through all that with Jinx but...wow! They look like very hardy kids. :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww. I'm glad everything turned out well! :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they are looking good. Congrats on the kids


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are too cute!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very beautiful kids! they look SO flopsy, furry and huggable... I just want to give them a snuggle..


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:stars: YAY!!! That's so exciting!!! Congrats on the babies and a fully recovering mama!!! They are Gorgeous kids!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...happy babies.... :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone. :grouphug: They're a mess and I get to keep them both. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...and I am happy you get to keep the both of them ...adorable... :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Adorable lil chunksters! :kidblue: :kidred: 

Deb Mc


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

[happy sigh] I love Boer kids... Don't tell my Nubians, _but I think Boer kids are even cuter than Nubian kids!_ :wink: The Boers are so nice and chunky...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful kids! Congrats! I am glad to hear Jinx is doing so well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> happy sigh] I love Boer kids... Don't tell my Nubians, but I think Boer kids are even cuter than Nubian kids! :wink: The Boers are so nice and chunky...


 HeHe... :laugh: I won't tell.... :thumb:


----------

